# What are the rarest prewar ballooner bicycles



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm just curious, what are the rarest prewar ballooner bicycles out there?  How many do we think are out there? Add a picture please.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 11, 2015)

*'38 Bluebirds*

Only 21 known 1938 Bluebirds on Nick's registry- 15 complete with tanks, 6 bare frames or converted into Robins. Of the complete bikes, 3 are Deluxe models, 12 are Standard models.

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2015)

There are a bunch of 'rare' pre war bikes. unfortunately about 90% of those aren't worth a lot of money e.g. first year girls Huffman ballooner. The rare _and_ desirable bikes are the ones most collectors know e.g. Blue Bird, Speedline, Aerocycle, etc.... V/r Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 11, 2015)

How about the Evinrude.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

How many of these are there?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2015)

I find some of these "rare" bikes are "rare" only because they were just fugly and nobody bought them back in the day....Evinrude cough cough... bowden .. cough gag..  ok I think I got it all out...I know last one is not prewar .. cough


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 11, 2015)

not many at all from my count.

Nick.



catfish said:


> How many of these are there?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 11, 2015)

*Rare Pre-War bicycle*

1935 Elgin Gull


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2015)

This bike isn't prewar but how many true 1946 deluxe BA107s have you seen? Long time schwinn guy says he has seen maybe 3.... I'm with shawn... rare vs desirable/rare are two different things...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

How about the Alexander Rocket?
It could be called ugly as Jason sez, but I think it's beautiful, and there aren't many around...less than each of: Bluebird 1 & 2, Aerocycle, and Speedline?
I've never cared for the Aerocycle: I see a streamlined tank attached to an angular motorbike.
For me, CF is increased by rarity, not mass-appeal.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Up there on the rare list!





rustjunkie said:


> How about the Alexander Rocket?
> It could be called ugly as Jason sez, but I think it's beautiful, and there aren't many around...less than each of: Bluebird 1 & 2, Aerocycle, and Speedline?
> I've never cared for the Aerocycle: I see a streamlined tank attached to an angular motorbike.
> For me, CF is increased by rarity, not mass-appeal.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> How many of these are there?




Nice!  This is what I like to see.  What's your guess on the count?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> How about the Alexander Rocket?
> It could be called ugly as Jason sez, but I think it's beautiful, and there aren't many around...less than each of: Bluebird 1 & 2, Aerocycle, and Speedline?
> I've never cared for the Aerocycle: I see a streamlined tank attached to an angular motorbike.
> For me, CF is increased by rarity, not mass-appeal.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder  I'd ride it...


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Nice!  This is what I like to see.  What's your guess on the count?




I know of six. Five complete originals and one restored. Only four with aluminum fenders. The other two have steal painted.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> How many of these are there?




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...many-are-out-there&highlight=columbia+twinbar


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> I know of six. Five original and one restored. Only four with aluminum fenders. The other two have steal painted.




Sorry, I forgot there is a restored one in Texas. So, that makes seven.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2015)

What are our "guesses" on the number of these bike 
Schwinn Aerocycles
Roadmaster Supremes
38 Bluebirds
Elgin Blackhawks
Roadmaster Flat tanks
Elgin Robins
Elgin Gulls
Roadmaster 4 gills
Dayton Big tanks
Pacemaker
5-bars


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> What are our "guesses" on the number of these bike
> Schwinn Aerocycles
> Roadmaster Supremes
> 38 Bluebirds
> ...




I'd say the "Pacemacker" is the rarest of all. Never seen one of _those_


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 11, 2015)

I would consider the '39 Hawthorne Zep (Twin bar) both rare and desirable and not in big numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice, I didn't think of that one


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Death Bike..... Only one....


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 11, 2015)

*This one. '37 flo-cycle.*


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> 1935 Elgin Gull




The gull has to be one of the most rare. Joes was the only one I've seen. Rob.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 11, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> 1935 Elgin Gull




Isn't there only two gulls known ? This one and one in a museum ? 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2015)

I think there are less than 10.
I think there only has to be around 25 or less Flat Tanks too

I wonder what bikes we have listed fall into there groups 1-10, 11-25, 26-50, 51-100, 101-200?


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> The gull has to be one of the most rare. Joes was the only one I've seen. Rob.




Three known of.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

How about the shaft drive Robins?


----------



## TJW (Mar 11, 2015)

*1939-1941 Mercury Pacemaker*

Does anyone know how many of these are out there?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 11, 2015)

Lot of Blackhawks and Pacemakers out there compared to some of the other "rare" bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> How about the shaft drive Robins?




Two is what I've always heard. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Mar 11, 2015)

Shaft drive Robin’s


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Two is what I've always heard. V/r Shawn




Do you believe everything you hear.....    I've seen them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> Do you believe everything you hear.....    I've seen them.




So what are you saying? Are there more than two? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> So what are you saying? Are there more than two? V/r Shawn




There are three shaft drive Robins.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

# three.....



RJWess said:


> Shaft drive Robin’s
> 
> View attachment 201468View attachment 201470


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 11, 2015)

4 is what i have counted?
Scott McCaskeys.
Leon dixons with an evinrude engine mounted on it.
The one hanging in the museum on the wall.
And The one just recently found by joe.

Unless the museum one isn't there any more?

Nick.



catfish said:


> Three known of.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm



Me like


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2015)

Well that's just too many and I don't want one anymore!


----------



## slick (Mar 11, 2015)

Big surprise, everyone forgot the Shelby Speedline Airflow on the list. May not be rare in most of your eyes but when was the last time one popped up for sale with original paint? Along with the Hiawatha Arrow, and the No Nose. I only know of less than a dozen of the Arrow and less than a handful of no noses in original paint.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 11, 2015)

Speedline was mentioned as rare and desirable by Shawn in the beginning.  I agree, orig paint Speedline, Arrow and no nose are few and far between...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

Monark speedster, I think most of these broke, only seen a couple


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2015)

I'll contribute what I've been able to gather on the Huffmans
quiet a few big tank Huffmans, probably around 100
Safety Streamlines probably 20-30 mens (Bob Charnley may own the only surviving non electrically equipped Safety Streamline)
early tankless Super Streamlines probably 5-8 mens
37 curved truss Super Streamlines around 10-12 mens probably half aren't real.
37 Model 2 tankless Super Streamlines I've only seen 2, one of them is the one I made. these are the most rare of the Streamlines
38 Super Streamlines, I have photos of 3 or 4

no for something controversial, I have heard stories of two Death Bike Twin-Flexes. the one Mike Spangler now owns, and another seen by what I would consider a reliable source.

as for the 1934 first year Huffmans, there is a small handful of mens Motorbikes, and a very scant few of any of the other models. only one model 4 mens tank bike has been found at present.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2015)

now for some other brands I know are extremely rare.
the Charley Chaplin bike
the Old Hickory
Shelby Lindy bike
all of the Hi-Lo Colsons, and all of the Colson Aristocrats.
also super rare are the Colson Twin Cushion bikes


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

I forgot about Leon..... And Scott doesn't own one anymore..... The museum still has the one with the motor. So Nick, you are right. Four Elgin Gulls.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 12, 2015)

1941 Hawthorne All American with in tank 2 speed ? Just being partial


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 201497
> 
> Big surprise, everyone forgot the Shelby Speedline Airflow on the list. May not be rare in most of your eyes but when was the last time one popped up for sale with original paint? Along with the Hiawatha Arrow, and the No Nose. I only know of less than a dozen of the Arrow and less than a handful of no noses in original paint.




I didn't forget slick. This is the ultimate dream bike as far as I'm concerned. And rare to boot. Beautiful example. It is pure design genius and style supreme. Rob.


----------



## biker (Mar 12, 2015)

*1931 Columbia Motobike J-9T and 1936 Mead Ranger "ACE"*

I will toss in two of my bikes if you guys know how many are still out there with the tanks it would be neat to know.
Thanks


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

ronbug said:


> I will toss in two of my bikes if you guys know how many are still out there with the tanks it would be neat to know.
> Thanks




Good call! These are rare.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is one on the CBN.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 12, 2015)

*The rarest balloon bicycles as far as I am concerned - are the ones still being ridden today - Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2015)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *The rarest balloon bicycles as far as I am concerned - are the ones still being ridden today - Ride Vintage - Frank *




This rings true frank.


----------



## biker (Mar 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> Here is one on the CBN.




That's a neat one, very close but little different than mine. All the bells and whistles too. I wonder what year it was and what model they called it? Also never saw a CBN catalog. Is it still being published? 
Wow I think I broke a hundred posts!


----------



## vincev (Mar 12, 2015)

I go with the Alexander Rocket


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2015)

Any of the already mentioned bikes that still have their original factory applied finish.
The numbers drop off dramatically when you start talking original finish.
Some models are down to less than five examples known in original finish.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 12, 2015)

Very good point!! Original finish is a big factor.


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

Wish I could find some of the rare ones in OG paint but I'll take what I can get!


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

vincev said:


> I go with the Alexander Rocket







Yes !!!


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

unfortunately rarity and desirability doesn't always go together, o well I like my weird bikes!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 12, 2015)

Shifter in the tank is pretty cool


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

I have only seen 4 all Americans (shifter in tank) 2 CWC & 2 Snyder, but there is also a no shifter version (the red one in the pic)


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah that tank shifter is really neat! The bike has one off features. I had the chance to see it in person.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> View attachment 201656
> 
> Yes !!!




What years were these made? Very cool and unique.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> What years were these made? Very cool and unique.




Note sure how many years. But not that long. End of the 30s - maybe 41....


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

the All American? sometime mid to Late 40 into 41 sometime, frame tank and chain guard are one off (used on no other bikes) made by CWC & Snyder for Wards, kinda like the cwc tall tank also being a one off frame & tank


----------



## T.C. (Mar 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> View attachment 201656
> 
> Yes !!!




Wow Mr Catfish! is that a brake on the back of your bike? is there a tank also?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)

Had to share a Rocket pic from today, just had to 





Caught a glimpse of this thing on motion, reflected in an office building today as I headed home: wow...ain't nuthin' like a Rocket


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

T.C. said:


> Wow Mr Catfish! is that a brake on the back of your bike? is there a tank also?




Not a brake. That is a two speed unit. No tank, but it does have a battery can.  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Had to share a Rocket pic from today, just had to




Me too !!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> Not a brake. That is a two speed unit. No tank, but it does have a battery can.  Catfish





What kind of gooseneck is that Catfish?


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Greens07 said:


> What kind of gooseneck is that Catfish?




Very rare leaf spring cushion goose neck. NOS. Just like most of the parts I used on this build.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> Very rare leaf spring cushion goose neck. NOS. Just like most of the parts I used on this build.






Awesome


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Greens07 said:


> Awesome




Thank you


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 12, 2015)

This model CWC tank bike comes to mind when "rare" is mentioned.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> This model CWC tank bike comes to mind when "rare" is mentioned.




Nice one, and the CWC Chrome Master, too


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> Very rare leaf spring cushion goose neck. NOS. Just like most of the parts I used on this build.




The lenses on those dual lights cause a stirring in my loins.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> This model CWC tank bike comes to mind when "rare" is mentioned.
> View attachment 201766




I had one of those. Not as nice as yours.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2015)

So far no one has been able to show me another one of these...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...you-explain-this-one!&highlight=elgin+experts


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice one Catfish. I'm aware of less then ten.


----------



## ace (Mar 13, 2015)

I've seen a number of Pacemakers but only one Deluxe in person. First year only og red paint.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 13, 2015)

Very rare In the red. I have seen 1 ladies Black and chrome, 3 black and chrome mens and 1 red and chrome mens (yours)

Love that bike.

Nick.


----------



## T.C. (Mar 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> Not a brake. That is a two speed unit. No tank, but it does have a battery can.  Catfish




Koool!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2015)

ace said:


> I've seen a number of Pacemakers but only one Deluxe in person. First year only og red paint. View attachment 201869View attachment 201870




Love that pacemaker. Best example IMO I've seen. Really nice. Rob.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 13, 2015)

*How about this one?*

Evans Viscount 700....unknown year.  All original.  No one seems to have info on the serial numbers/year on the Evans bikes.

Mike


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2015)

Rarest prewar !


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 15, 2015)

Pre-Afganastan war.


----------



## toyman (Mar 15, 2015)

catfish said:


> Death Bike..... Only one....




There is another Death bike here in Kansas City.My friend owns it.


----------



## chitown (Mar 15, 2015)

*Shaft Drive Robins*



catfish said:


> # three.....




The crank hangers look slightly different between the original paint one and the restored ones. What's up with that?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2015)

toyman said:


> There is another Death bike here in Kansas City.My friend owns it.





*Pics!!!!!!!*


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 15, 2015)

toyman said:


> There is another Death bike here in Kansas City.My friend owns it.




Yeah you can't go saying something like that without a picture to back it up.


----------



## toyman (Mar 15, 2015)

I will see if I can get a picture from him.He bought a guys collection about five years ago.It was all crap except for the death bike.He brought it to my house to see if I knew what it was and I couldnt believe my eyes.I told him what it was.He has been offered huge money for it,but wont sell it.There are alot of people in the hobby that know about it at this point.


----------



## John (Mar 19, 2015)

*This is got to be up there on the rare scale*

I have been trying to gather information on the 26X and only can find a few pictures of a couple of bikes for 39 and 40.





Great bike for the tall riders.
The frame is 4" longer than a lot of bicycle frames and the seat post is 20-1/2 tall


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 19, 2015)

Can't believe I missed the "pre-war"....Sorry about that...

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 19, 2015)

Can't believe I missed the "pre-war"....Sorry about that...

Mike


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 19, 2015)

Only four known


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 19, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Only four known




That's the coolest bike I have ever seen!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks. haven't rode it yet but I'm sure it's going to be weird.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 31, 2015)

One of those sold for 30000 plus


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> One of those sold for 30000 plus




Where? when?


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 31, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Only four known




I doubt there is only four.  I brought this one to Copake last year




and another one showed up.  I sold mine for $3500 and it went where else ,but California


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 31, 2015)

John said:


> I have been trying to gather information on the 26X and only can find a few pictures of a couple of bikes for 39 and 40.
> View attachment 203178
> 
> Great bike for the tall riders.
> The frame is 4" longer than a lot of bicycle frames and the seat post is 20-1/2 tall




Glad you pointed that out john. Like the 39 silver king hex tube "newsboy" the guy on eBay has been trying to sell for quite some time. It's an absolutly beautiful bike and has to be ultra rare to boot. Great deep fenders too for $9500.00. Rob.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> I doubt there is only four.  I brought this one to Copake last year
> View attachment 205863
> 
> and another one showed up.  I sold mine for $3500 and it went where else ,but California
> ...


----------



## Mark Mattei (May 13, 2016)




----------



## frank 81 (May 13, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I'm just curious, what are the rarest prewar ballooner bicycles out there?  How many do we think are out there? Add a picture please.



Definition of Rare Nobody wanted it when it was  NEW.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 13, 2016)

frank 71 said:


> Definition of Rare Nobody wanted it when it was  NEW.



Two come to mind 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (May 14, 2016)

How about a Orig. paint 34 colson flyer high -low.....balloner motorbike


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 317048 View attachment 317047 View attachment 317046 How about a Orig. paint 34 colson flyer high -low.....balloner motorbike



Nice Hi-Lo !


----------



## OhioJones (May 15, 2016)

Great thread. I just saw some beautiful bikes. I also saw some that made my stomach turn!


----------



## azbug-i (May 20, 2016)

My friend saw a gull a little while back at a shop but it had some repairs. Also wasnt for sale. Sure are cool looking


----------



## azbug-i (May 20, 2016)

I dont think original paint is being considered in this is it? Just numbers


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> My friend saw a gull a little while back at a shop but it had some repairs. Also wasnt for sale. Sure are cool looking



Did he get any photos of it?


----------



## rickyd (May 21, 2016)

My curiosity is acting up, how man


y og paint of these are around?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 21, 2016)

Emblem Steamline????







3 that I know of.


----------



## Sped Man (May 21, 2016)

Rarity is one thing, beauty is another. Some rare bikes are extremely ugly. I wouldn't buy one even if they sold them at realistic prices.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 21, 2016)

Speaking of rare I have yet to see another waterfall badge Streamliner Colson in  all original state! Here is mine!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 21, 2016)

catfish said:


> Did he get any photos of it?




She's referring to the one I posted a couple months ago. I'm pretty sure you saw  the thread


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> She's referring to the one I posted a couple months ago. I'm pretty you saw  the thread




Ahhh. Thanks.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 21, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Rarity is one thing, beauty is another. Some rare bikes are extremely ugly. I wouldn't buy one even if they sold them at realistic prices.



Which are on the rare but ugly list?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2016)

Here is the rarest bike I own. A 1934 Huffman LaFrance camel back. I have never seen another. This is probably also the least expensive bike in my collection. Hell I spent more on the accessories than I did the bike!  This goes to show even extreme rarity may not affect value tremendously. V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 21, 2016)

Oh man!! Thats a beaut!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 21, 2016)

Here is a obscure one, 1936 Colson Goodyear badged and Goodyear blue with Goodyear blue triplesteps and Goodyear mudflap.

This one is in front of my fireplace and only grts ridden on Colson day. I have never seen another one like it.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 21, 2016)

Holy cow that goodyear over load   Nice bike man, tires like super on it!


----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2016)

I've picked up these rare bikes since I started the thread about a year ago.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 21, 2016)

Ohhh man.....that 36 roadmaster is SEXY as they come! Beautiful man...you got good taste.


----------



## kirk thomas (May 22, 2016)

This Twin Bar 70 is 1 of 1 as far as I know have not seen or heard of any others?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 22, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> This Twin Bar 70 is 1 of 1 as far as I know have not seen or heard of any others?View attachment 320123 View attachment 320122 View attachment 320122



Here I thought the number models only went to 60, learn something new every day.


----------



## 2jakes (May 23, 2016)

For me, the rarest would be the Buck Rogers bicycle.




I’ve only seen it illustrated in this book which highlights the various items that were made
with the Buck Rogers theme.





It’s not  really something I would like to have. I’m just curious to know if anyone
has ever heard or seen one.

I once owned a Schwinn Aerocycle. Checking into it’s history, I found that the Aerocycle
made in the 30s “depression” was expensive for the times & not many were sold.
Making it rare today.
Schwinn came out with a lower priced model which was the “cycleplane”.
Although I’m not 100 % on this. The Schwinn experts would know.


----------



## barracuda (May 24, 2016)

Haven't seen many of these, 1934 Zephyr Cycle Co., Dayton OH:


----------



## bairdco (May 24, 2016)

That looks like a whale that swallowed a bike.


----------



## redline1968 (May 24, 2016)

What about the sherrell prototype.


----------



## Wcben (May 24, 2016)

Hey Chris, love the images of your bikes, for those of us that are trying to learn.... How about captions or descriptions so we have a reference, just for the record, I think that corsair in spired paint on the 'bird is brilliant! Loved it with the solid wheel when Joe had it!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 320894 What about the sherrell prototype.



A little bit after 1941! Mid 1980s? V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (May 25, 2016)

Oops


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 25, 2016)

there is rare, then there is really rare. there are several bikes that have been put forward that there is only one known example of one, and then there are the common pseudo-rare bikes like the Bluebird, which are only rare in the sense that there are quite a few of them, but not enough to go around.
I'm not sure what the point of this thread is. are we truly looking for something rare, or something you want but don't have?


----------



## rocketman (May 25, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> *Rare Pre-War bicycle*
> 
> 1935 Elgin Gull
> 
> View attachment 201436



Nice bike, and the 59


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 25, 2016)

Thanks man! Its a 60 Le Sabre.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2016)

barracuda said:


> Haven't seen many of these, 1934 Zephyr Cycle Co., Dayton OH:
> 
> View attachment 320777




I saw this on instagram. isn't this a bike that someone made recently?


----------



## barracuda (May 25, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I saw this on instagram. isn't this a bike that someone made recently?




That wasn't my understanding, but I've been wrong before - see this thread for clues.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2016)

Found it, bike made by Cole Foster @thesalinasboy


----------



## CWCMAN (May 26, 2016)

Cole builds some nice bobbers. I've seen his work on bikers build off


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 26, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 321327


----------



## spoker (May 26, 2016)

thread should be named the rarest prewar bike ppl are familiar with i have i have 1 of 3 known safty cycles


----------



## mrg (May 26, 2016)

Don't know how rare this Firestone Flying Ace (Colson) is but I have never seen another one!


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 321327



Is that yours?


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Is that yours?




Yes. Got it off ebay about 15 years ago.


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2016)

catfish said:


> Yes. Got it off ebay about 15 years ago.



Totally dig it!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

catfish said:


> Yes. Got it off ebay about 15 years ago.



I didnt figure you living in suburbia man, I suspected a large farm house with 10 outbuildings full of bikes and accessories all categorized and stuff. No idea why im sharing this.


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Totally dig it!



Thanks


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I didnt figure you living in suburbia man, I suspected a large farm house with 10 outbuildings full of bikes and accessories all categorized and stuff. No idea why im sharing this.




The farmhouse does have a basement.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 27, 2016)

catfish said:


> Yes. Got it off ebay about 15 years ago.




Got it off eBay "15 years" ago sounds weird.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 27, 2016)

I'd like to think my legit '37 imperial is rare. Rarest bike I own at least. 

But I'd probably trade it if I could find one of those black phantoms. Heard they are near impossible to track down. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

^^^^Awesomeness on wheels right there!


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I'd like to think my legit '37 imperial is rare. Rarest bike I own at least.
> 
> But I'd probably trade it if I could find one of those black phantoms. Heard they are near impossible to track down.
> 
> ...



"I'd probably trade it if I could find one of those black phantoms. Heard they are near impossible to track down."


----------



## tech549 (May 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 321327



 catfish what model is that and is it that rare?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

tech549 said:


> catfish what model is that and is it that rare?



The ad he posted with it says "New Era DeLuxe Arch Bar Streamline Model 28" I'm going to say yes as to rare--I've never seen another. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2016)

tech549 said:


> catfish what model is that and is it that rare?




It was only made for a few years. And it's a balloon tire arch bar. Most arch bars were single tube pneumatic tired bikes.


----------



## tech549 (May 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> It was only made for a few years. And it's a balloon tire arch bar. Most arch bars were single tube pneumatic tired bikes.



 thanks catfish


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2017)

WOW! That Zephyr is cool. Barry


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 6, 2017)

My wife's rare Schwinn, 24" hollywood, original paint,looks like a 1940/41,built-in kickstand, with no rear fender hanger.













Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 6, 2017)

tech549 said:


> catfish what model is that and is it that rare?



Did you get the one in Maine last fall?


----------



## tech549 (Feb 7, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Did you get the one in Maine last fall?



no the guy said he had it sold ,wouldn't deal with me,then its back up for sale !


----------



## Clark58mx (Feb 7, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> This bike isn't prewar but how many true 1946 deluxe BA107s have you seen? Long time schwinn guy says he has seen maybe 3.... I'm with shawn... rare vs desirable/rare are two different things...



I had a 1946 Schwinn BA107 Autocycle. It has the tapered kickstand. Here's a photo of it.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 25, 2017)

My flying cloud!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 26, 2017)

Very cool FLYING CLOUD badge on that one ...


----------



## spoker (May 27, 2017)

safty cycle


----------



## Phattiremike (May 28, 2017)

TJW said:


> *1939-1941 Mercury Pacemaker*
> 
> Does anyone know how many of these are out there?
> View attachment 201467
> ...



Love that Pacemaker color combo!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Jun 9, 2017)

How many Emblem Greyhounds are out there?








Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 9, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> How many Emblem Greyhounds are out there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No there are not!!! And they flow real nice with their lines.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 10, 2017)

There's quite a few prewar schwinns with rare parts or head badges, but are otherwise the exact same. Like my mead crusader is nearly identical to any other prewar c-model schwinn but I can't find more that 2 others online.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Mar 4, 2018)

duplicate post.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Mar 4, 2018)

Delete plz.


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 5, 2018)

Actually, the question should be, "What is rare and desirable?"
There are a lot of rare bikes that are also very undesirable.
These seem to be the bikes we first buy when we come into the hobby.


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2018)

1941 CWC ( Roadmaster and Western Flyer ) tall tank


----------



## JOEL (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a 35 rainbow frame Colson Aristocrat. Only example I am aware of.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 6, 2018)

JOEL said:


> I have a 35 rainbow frame Colson Aristocrat. Only example I am aware of.



Pictures or it didn't happen[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## ricobike (Mar 6, 2018)

mrg said:


> 1941 CWC ( Roadmaster and Western Flyer ) tall tankView attachment 765428View attachment 765429View attachment 765430




Someone, who is probably a member here, bought two of these last year at one of Memory Lanes shows.  You know who you are .


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2018)

ricobike said:


> Someone, who is probably a member here, bought two of these last year at one of Memory Lanes shows.  You know who you are .



Ya I saw those in the ML swap pic and was wondering about them, I'd like to do more comparing #'s and stuff?


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 10, 2018)

36 oriole  westfield.....seems mostly orig..


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 21, 2018)

I've counted 18 of these out there.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 21, 2018)

Haven't see many of these neither.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2018)

1938 Huffman LaFrance, Super Streamline.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2018)

Seems like several nice...tho not that _rare_ ballooners being posted here lately...Definitely NOT referring to Marty's La France!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks, Mike.
So far, the 38 LaFrance, Super Streamline, is the only one known, that still has most of its original factory applied finish.
When the numbers get down to 1, how rare is it?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 24, 2018)

37fleetwood said:


> there is rare, then there is really rare. there are several bikes that have been put forward that there is only one known example of one, and then there are the common pseudo-rare bikes like the Bluebird, which are only rare in the sense that there are quite a few of them, but not enough to go around.
> I'm not sure what the point of this thread is. are we truly looking for something rare, or something you want but don't have?




I agree to a point, but their are very few 1938 Bluebirds known to exist. They may not be that desirable to most collectors but they are a rare bird, counting complete bikes, original or restored.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2018)

aasmitty757 said:


> I agree to a point, but their are very few 1938 Bluebirds known to exist. They may not be that desirable to most collectors but they are a rare bird, counting complete bikes, original or restored.View attachment 776052



I've never made it a secret I'm not a fan of this model but this bike Kim is the sweetest '38 I've ever seen. You are correct about rare as well. The '35-7 are downright common compared to the '38. V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Mar 25, 2018)

then there is the 41 iver Johnson super mobike haven't seen many of these.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Seems like several nice...tho not that _rare_ ballooners being posted here lately...Definitely NOT referring to Marty's La France!




I've only seen two of these Manton&Smith bikes with this frame style circa 1937. One owned by a CABEr and another in an old photocopy. Maybe not the most desirable but  I really want one.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2018)

The rarest prewar ballooner bicycle has got to be the one that nobody's ever seen.
My candidate is the 1938 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme with the "Safety Streamlined Frame."


 

 Here is a bike that was fully catalogued with specific features that were called out in the advertisement.
The "Safety Streamlined Frame, Ridge Crown Gothic fenders with your own Initials."
But, as far as I know, no original examples of this type of Firestone Fleetwood have ever been found.
Some say, this model was never produced, but my thoughts are, why be so specific in detailing the advertisement, if you never intended to sell that particular bike?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 6, 2018)

« Death Bike »


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2018)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> « Death Bike »View attachment 783611




And we have the winner! Game over.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2018)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> « Death Bike »View attachment 783611



Ummmmmm yeah. That's gotta be the rarest of the rare right there!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2018)

Yeah, but at least their is one real bona fide example to be seen.
Where is that 38 Fleetwood Supreme with the "Safety Streamlined" frame?
Does it even exist?
Why the specific advertisment, if it never even existed?
It obviously was made up of the leftovers from the 37 Super Streamline model, so you would think there'd be a ton of them.
Never seen it.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2018)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> « Death Bike »View attachment 783611



Coolest bike in the hobby for sure.
Where do you go, once you've acquired the "Death Bike"?
I guess, the only thing cooler that that, would be if Steve McQueen formerly owned it.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2018)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> View attachment 786801View attachment 786802




Isn't this more of a middle weight?


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 11, 2018)

catfish said:


> Isn't this more of a middle weight?




Its a POS


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2018)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> Its a POS




I agree.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 11, 2018)

catfish said:


> I agree.




But rare 

Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2018)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> But rare




The only thing rarer is the person that actually wants one....


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 11, 2018)

Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2018)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> But rare
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...





Rare it is indeed: 
_far_ from well-done


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 12, 2018)

Hard to follow the Indian...here is my 35 Rollfast V200, don't see too many 35s


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2018)

I guess the burnout mark was because they couldn't get away from this thing fast enough. Lol!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2018)

actually, the "rarest"(hate the term) would likely be the 1938 & 39 Roadmaster Motormaster. Likey priced the same as many motorcycles, they sold poorly, and where would you take it for repairs? Bike dealer? Local marina? (Evinrude powered...what local marina?)


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 12, 2018)

I know this is not a prewar but this post war are pretty rare (when complete). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 12, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 787383










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 787384




Do you have more pictures of this bike ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2018)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> Do you have more pictures of this bike ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Sorry, no.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Beads (Apr 13, 2018)

Great thread....looks like a head to head competition. 
Would be nice if you could add a little description to your great pictures.
Being a newbie I have no idea what some of them are....other than rare!!!
Thanks and keep those pictures coming.


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Wes Holbrook (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello guys! I know everyone is saying these 41 CWC Tall Tank bikes are rare? But I’ve been trying to find info on the one that I  recently purchased and can’t find a thing!  So far all the ones I’ve found have a Western Flyer headbadge, I think?  However the one I’ve picked up has a “Texas Ranger” headbadge. What does this mean?  I know mine is far from complete. It’s missing the headlight, tank, rear rack, kickstand and rims. Does this make it “more rare” than the others? Just got this thing and tryin to figure out where to go with it lol.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 25, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I find some of these "rare" bikes are "rare" only because they were just fugly and nobody bought them back in the day....Evinrude cough cough... bowden .. cough gag..  ok I think I got it all out...I know last one is not prewar .. cough



The Bowden looks like someone beat it with an ugly forest, I mean stick.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 25, 2018)

Wes Holbrook said:


> Hello guys! I know everyone is saying these 41 CWC Tall Tank bikes are rare? But I’ve been trying to find info on the one that I  recently purchased and can’t find a thing!  So far all the ones I’ve found have a Western Flyer headbadge, I think?  However the one I’ve picked up has a “Texas Ranger” headbadge. What does this mean?  I know mine is far from complete. It’s missing the headlight, tank, rear rack, kickstand and rims. Does this make it “more rare” than the others? Just got this thing and tryin to figure out where to go with it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That means it was sold at Whites Auto Stores. It was common for the dealer to install their own badge on the bikes they sold. It doesn't have anything to do with the brand. Barry


----------



## Floyd (Sep 1, 2018)

I guess I can add my 36 Huffman Super Streamline here. Even being a girlie, it's a rarity for sure. Since getting it I've done alot of web research and I can't even find a recent sale of one to ballpark current market value.


----------



## stezell (Sep 1, 2018)

Wes Holbrook said:


> Hello guys! I know everyone is saying these 41 CWC Tall Tank bikes are rare? But I’ve been trying to find info on the one that I  recently purchased and can’t find a thing!  So far all the ones I’ve found have a Western Flyer headbadge, I think?  However the one I’ve picked up has a “Texas Ranger” headbadge. What does this mean?  I know mine is far from complete. It’s missing the headlight, tank, rear rack, kickstand and rims. Does this make it “more rare” than the others? Just got this thing and tryin to figure out where to go with it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wes did you try posting under ballon tire bicycles for more information? Cool start to a cool project man. 
V/r
Sean


----------



## ranman (Sep 3, 2018)

Nickinator said:


> *'38 Bluebirds*
> 
> Only 21 known 1938 Bluebirds on Nick's registry- 15 complete with tanks, 6 bare frames or converted into Robins. Of the complete bikes, 3 are Deluxe models, 12 are Standard models.
> 
> ...



Darcie, 22 and 16 now?


----------



## Beek (Sep 5, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 775940View attachment 775941 1938 Huffman LaFrance, Super Streamline.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 14, 2019)

Maybe not the coolest, but never seen another one , only pics
Manton & Smith 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2020)

Bumper Time !


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 24, 2020)

My OG Elgin Cigar is the only ElginSwift I have seen.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 25, 2020)

All of the bikes are outstanding !!!!?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 1, 2020)

How about a 39 Hawthorne twin Zep!
Not mine but really cool


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2020)

I need one of those!


Kickstand3 said:


> How about a 39 Hawthorne twin Zep!
> Not mine but really cool
> 
> View attachment 1166041



I need one of these!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 1, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> I need one of those!
> 
> I need one of these!



Hard to find just ask Zep39!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2020)

I know a guy that has one.  We've taked about trades here and there.  Great bike and very rare.  I wonder how many "Known" ones are put there?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 1, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> My OG Elgin Cigar is the only ElginSwift I have seen.
> View attachment 1161253



There was one auctioned in Pa in like 2012 although this could be the same one.  Sorry I lost the pics.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> There was one auctioned in Pa in like 2012 although this could be the same one.  Sorry I lost the pics.



It could be this one.  I haven't had it too long, a couple 2 years or so.  I will check with the guy that sold it to me


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 1, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> I know a guy that has one.  We've taked about trades here and there.  Great bike and very rare.  I wonder how many "Known" ones are put there?



Iv only seen 3 pics of CWC Zeps including mine


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2020)

40-41Hawthorne All American 2 speed, only seen a few, CWC & Snyder built, CWC might be rarer?


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 4, 2020)

mrg said:


> 40-41Hawthorne All American 2 speed, only seen a few, CWC & Snyder built, CWC might be rarer?View attachment 1166135
> View attachment 1166136
> 
> View attachment 1166137
> ...



Great looking model. Are those your bikes?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2020)

*COMPLETE  ONES ......*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 4, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *COMPLETE  ONES ......*



Yes Complete big


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2020)

*I'll even go as far as saying COMPLETE ORIGINAL CONDITION UNMOLESTED ONES ..... which are even more rare these days *


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 5, 2020)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> View attachment 786798View attachment 786799
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Whats the make and model bc i want one 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 7, 2020)

natethecarlover said:


> Whats the make and model bc i want one





They are 1936 Huffman Safety Streamlines.


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 9, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> They are 1936 Huffman Safety Streamlines.



Awesome thx

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 9, 2020)

37 Western Flyer , Iv only seen 1 other one


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Wilfredo (May 28, 2020)

ronbug said:


> *1931 Columbia Motobike J-9T and 1936 Mead Ranger "ACE"*
> 
> I will toss in two of my bikes if you guys know how many are still out there with the tanks it would be neat to know.
> Thanks
> ...



I think this is the foto I was looking for last 5 month. The only thing is, with out ear on frame.


----------



## Wilfredo (May 28, 2020)

Hi 


Wilfredo said:


> I think this is the foto I was looking for last 5 month. The only thing is, with out ear on frame.



friend. Can you send me fotos of the rear rims and the chain  guard and fork?
 It will be interest to see if I have the correct parts.


----------



## biker (May 28, 2020)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> « Death Bike »View attachment 783611



For those of us who don't know, why is this called the death bike?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 30, 2020)

> For those of us who don't know, why is this called the death bike?



Because of the death springer fork; (steer right and spring left; and vice versa, then lose control and crash, causing injury or death).


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 30, 2020)

The reason is is it almost caused the Death of the company.


----------



## Dra (Nov 6, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 472165
> 
> View attachment 472166



What year is yours? I just received one with the same head badge and trying to find out a little about it. I’m going to post a picture when I’m done cleaning and greasing. Mine has 28ers and a tool box tank also has a side kickstand


----------

